# B&W Ebony Call for DU National



## BrentWin (May 5, 2014)

I haven't been on WB much lately. For the last couple of months, I have been in an undisclosed underground location, reworking my duck call tone board from scratch. I have emerged from my subterranean lair with a tone board that I am pretty satisfied with. I have made one call recently.

The DU National Convention is in St Louis, MO this year. A group of Missouri call makers where invited to contribute calls for auction, as a group, at the event. Here's my contribution. It's B&W ebony with a single reed hedge tone board. 

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1898-001_zpsa40c60a4.jpg

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## SENC (May 5, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (May 5, 2014)

Awesome job. Beautiful call!!


----------



## Wildthings (May 5, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## manbuckwal (May 6, 2014)

Very Nice !!!


----------



## ironman123 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice Brent. How is the sound?

Ray


----------



## BrentWin (May 6, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Very nice Brent. How is the sound?
> 
> Ray


I am very happy with the sound. It is set up as a timber call. More versatile on the bottom with just a little squeal.


----------



## dbroswoods (May 6, 2014)

Great looking call !!!

Mark


----------

